# 2014 Year of the Horse...........Chinese Zodiac



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

*
Years of the Horse*
02/11/1918-01/31/191901/30/1930-02/16/193102/15/1942-02/04/194302/03/1954-01/23/195501/21/1966-02/08/196702/07/1978-01/27/197901/27/1990-02/14/199102/12/2002-01/31/200301/31/2014-02/18/201502/17/2026-02/05/202702/04/2038-01/23/203901/23/2050-02/10/2051

If you were born in one of these years, you are a horse according to the Chinese Zodiac. *Here are some things you can expect for the year as a horse:*

http://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/social_customs/zodiac/horse.htm

*Find out what Zodiac animals you are compatible with:*

http://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/social_customs/zodiac/compatibility.htm


I am an ox, (appropriate..LOL)  Here are some famous and infamous people born in the Year of the Ox:*Celebrities Born in the Year of the Ox
*Napoleon Bonaparte, Adolf Hitler, Barack Obama, Richard Nixon, Vincent Van Gogh, Walt Disney, Heinz Christian Andersen, Rosa Parks, Charlie Chaplin, Vivien Leigh, Meg Ryan, George Clooney, Neve Campbell, Tori Spelling, Zac Hanson, Jack Nicholson, Kate Beckinsale, Clark Gable, Richard Burton, Paul Newman, Wayne Gretzky, Anthony Hopkins, Lily Allen, Eva Amurri, Ciara, Kiera Knightley, Ashley Tisdale, Haylie Duff, Cristiano Ronaldo, Li Bai (a famous Chinese poet in the Tang Dynasty 618 - 907), Liu Bei (King of Shu in China’s Three Kingdoms Period 220 - 280)
*

Find out here what animal in the Chinese Zodiac you are and let us know what animal you are and who you are compatible with:  *

http://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/social_customs/zodiac/


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I am a rabbit.

http://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/social_customs/zodiac/rabbit.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

Snake here...http://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/social_customs/zodiac/snake.htm


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

I am a dragon .......looks to be depressingly appropriate!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 20, 2014)

I am a snake


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a rat.  Some of my strengths and weaknesses are true, but most of them are NOT.

That's why I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone believe in something that applies to 1/12th of the population at once?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a water baby.  Strengths:  Riding waves;  Weakness:  Depressed by no waves;  Compatibility:  All sea creatures.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Does anyone believe in something that applies to 1/12th of the population at once?



Just for fun Viv!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

I got that, no probs! That is why I found some of the dragon depressingly accurate!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr. O is a snake...I wish he weren't, you all know how much I like snakes...Guess I just have to make an exception for him..Oh yeah, and you too, SeaBreeze


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I got that, no probs! That is why I found some of the dragon depressingly accurate!



Viv..actually, much of the dragon could apply to me, more so than my sign, the ox..and I don't mean the favorable points!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

Rkie...just saw that you are a snake also...maybe I like snakes more than I thought!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I fit most of the characteristics of the rabbit...have to read the others to see wether they fit me also!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Good thinking batman!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a Water Dog ...



Spoiler






> Most astrological systems believe that a sign is refined by the  element associated with it. Among the elements, Water is supposed to  bring about flexibility and a better flow of communication – traits  which have significant bearing when associated with a sign like the Dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes Phil.....I can understand that...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Yes Phil.....I can understand that...



Being into Taoism and the associated arts I've always had an appreciation of the elemental influences in life. My chosen martial art style, Taijiquan, is greatly influenced in both theory and application by water, and water is one of the most commonly-used symbols for the flow of the Tao.

Plus, it's yummy with a lemon wedge!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Fits you to a T.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Fits you to a T.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 20, 2014)

You shall from here on forward be known as Mister T . . .


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 20, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I am a dragon .......looks to be depressingly appropriate!


Yeah me too, especially weaknesses, I have most of those in Spades!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

:wink:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

_*I'm a Buckaroo OG *_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> You shall from here on forward be known as Mister T . . .



I pity da fool dat don't call me by mah proper name!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol that guy and Phil!  

Cracking me up!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

_Um nice look Phil i mean Mr T _


----------



## GDAD (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a little ole Dragon


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

Mum and I, in a rare moment of mutual purpose, worked out our signs many years ago.   She thought it was the funniest thing ever that I was a Rooster.  "That's you all right!" She laughed 'n laughed. 
 Then  she found out she was a Snake and suddenly the whole thing was utter rubbish and it had her all wrong. .... and I laughed 'n laughed. 




 Every one of those character assessments is totally shameless in hedging it's bets.  Each has diametrical opposite traits listed to cover all the bases.  I cry crap!  

Oh, everybody else already did?  siiiiigh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Every one of those character assessments is totally shameless in hedging it's bets.  Each has diametrical opposite traits listed to cover all the bases.  I cry crap!
> 
> Oh, everybody else already did?  siiiiigh.



Chinese Rooster (sorry, don't know your birthdate) - 



> You can sometimes be too blunt with others as you like to speak your mind, but most of your friends will accept this side of your
> nature as you are generally good company. Because you are a bit of a loner you are probably best working for yourself. However, you must be careful not to take on too much as you find failure
> hard to deal with.



Sounds like the Di I know on SeniorForums.com ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

This bit doesn't!  I'm nocturnal, get up last and run late for everything.  One of my bosses referred to me as "the late 'Di' ****" 




> The rooster is almost the epitome of fidelity and punctuality. For  ancestors who had no alarm clocks, the rooster's crowing was  significant, as it could awaken people to get up and start to work.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

Maybe that gene got lost somewhere down the line ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

Along with maternal instinct apparently.  Wish a few others had gotten lost though.


----------



## Casper (Jan 20, 2014)

_*This is me.....




*_


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2014)

I am a dragon.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, even though it says that I am a horse, I know that deep down I am truly a wombat.
Did horses evolve from wombats, by any chance?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

Only really  fat ones with short legs.

(Couldn't let that go Polly, sorry, nuthin' personal.)


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh, a *pit* pony. That make sense now.

:lofl:

Sorry, I cant take any astrology seriously. 
Is there even a constellation of the horse ?
The nearest one I can think of is the Centaur.

PS No offense Di. 
I consider long skinny legs to be a deformity.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Is there even a constellation of the horse ?
> The nearest one I can think of is the Centaur.



_Pegasus_ and _Equuleus_ are two that come to mind ... 




> I consider long skinny legs to be a deformity.



Thank Heaven for deformed girls
For deformed girls have long and skinny legs

Thank Heaven for deformed girls
Because one day I'd like to fertilize their eggs ...

(apologies to Maurice Chevalier)


----------



## Rainee (Jan 21, 2014)

And I am a sheep.. married to a horse.. hehe ! 
*85% (Wonderful Pair)*
You are able to draw upon and benefit from each other to build up a happy family. Although you have different talents, you share common concepts and goals. The male horse is positive, optimistic, strong-willed and energetic, while the female sheep is sweet, kind and dependent. The male horse's efforts provides a stable economic base for the family. The female sheep spares no pain to ensure that her husband is as enjoyable as possible in every possible way.
People born in the year of the sheep are meek and contented by nature, with an iron hand in a velvet glove. They are always considerate and reliable and may handle everything properly. However, they are a little bit moody, pessimistic and sentimental.

Well not sure I agree with all this .. my married life has been any thing but rosey.. and I sure don`t ensure my husband is as enjoyable as possible hehe !! if any thing we just get on.. well he would have to get on with me as I am easy to get along with .. he is not so easy to get along with LOL.. ok enough of my going on .. but still its  bit of fun thanks for sharing..


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

> _Pegasus_ and _Equuleus_ are two that come to mind ...


Those are no good to me down here. Can't see either of them.
We can see the Dog Star though (Sirius) and Canopus.
They're very bright... like me.

:smug:


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Mum and I, in a rare moment of mutual purpose, worked out our signs many years ago.   She thought it was the funniest thing ever that I was a Rooster.  "That's you all right!" She laughed 'n laughed.
> Then  she found out she was a Snake and suddenly the whole thing was utter rubbish and it had her all wrong. .... and I laughed 'n laughed.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, you can read any of the descriptions and think "Hey that's me all right, oh was I reading the wrong one" .


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

I remember James Randi doing an experiment with college students. He gave each of them a sealed envelope that he said contained a description of their personality, based on their DOB which was in the college records. After each read the description he asked them to raise a hand if the description was accurate. Almost everyone did so. Then he had them swap descriptions and it was then that they discovered that the blurb was exactly the same in every envelope. And totally meaningless.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Those are no good to me down here. Can't see either of them.
> We can see the Dog Star though (Sirius) and Canopus.
> They're very bright... like me.
> 
> :smug:



Pegasus _should_ be visible in the Southern Hemisphere in the Spring ...and how about Sagittarius? That should be visible to you in the Winter.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I remember James Randi doing an experiment with college students. He gave each of them a sealed envelope that he said contained a description of their personality, based on their DOB which was in the college records. After each read the description he asked them to raise a hand if the description was accurate. Almost everyone did so. Then he had them swap descriptions and it was then that they discovered that the blurb was exactly the same in every envelope. And totally meaningless.



I like that!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Lol that guy and Phil!
> 
> Cracking me up!



Success!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I remember James Randi doing an experiment with college students. He gave each of them a sealed envelope that he said contained a description of their personality, based on their DOB which was in the college records. After each read the description he asked them to raise a hand if the description was accurate. Almost everyone did so. Then he had them swap descriptions and it was then that they discovered that the blurb was exactly the same in every envelope. And totally meaningless.



Beautiful.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I remember James Randi doing an experiment with college students. He gave each of them a sealed envelope that he said contained a description of their personality, based on their DOB which was in the college records. After each read the description he asked them to raise a hand if the description was accurate. Almost everyone did so. Then he had them swap descriptions and it was then that they discovered that the blurb was exactly the same in every envelope. And totally meaningless.



Two things - 

1. College students are not known for their astuteness.

2. Randi is a jerk.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

Agreed on both points but we all tend to rush into self delusion at times. Some more frequently than others.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Pegasus _should_ be visible in the Southern Hemisphere in the Spring ...and how about Sagittarius? That should be visible to you in the Winter.



The whole of the Zodiac is theoretically visible from the northern and southern hemispheres but only the brightest stars can be see with the naked eye. I used to be able to pick out Leo, Scorpio, Virgo, Taurus and  Gemini but Aquarius and Cancer, for example were just about invisible. Orion, Centaurus and Corvus are easily spotted as is the Southern Cross. 

Most of my star gazing was done in Summer and early Autumn.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2014)

Unfortunately I have pretty bad eyes, so I always needed a telescope.

I just picked up a piece of software called _Starry Night Pro Plus_ - it's a premium star-charting software with tons of telescope adjustments, allows for importation of new astral data and lots more nerd stuff like that.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

Summer holiday camping in the Warrumbungles (near Siding Springs observatory) was a wonderful place to observe the night sky.
The number of stars that were visible took my breath away. I could see the Milky Way (and the Coal Sack) as a river of stars sweeping across the sky and I was even able to pick out the Magellanic Clouds quite clearly. Paradoxically, it was harder to pick out some familiar constellations because there were too many stars. It was easier in the suburbs with just the brightest ones standing out.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

> Warrumbungles



I really love those Australian names..they always sound like fun slang words. 

I know, I know.....fftopic:..sorry Rkunsaw!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't worry about going off topic. We can return to the track any time we want to.

Ozarkgal, here are some photos from that region. The outcrops are from extinct volcanoes.

http://www.pleasetakemeto.com/australia/warrumbungle-national-park/photos-gallery


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

...further to off topic, but while were there...  they're Koori words and they didn't have words for big or multiples so they just doubled the name to denote the fact. There's a lot of double barrelled towns around.   There's a place in the outback called the Bungle Bungles. It's a little cluster of strange domes like a mini mountain range.  It's a cluster so it got a double name.  Lucky the Warrumbungles range are treated as one, that'd be hard to rattle off twice. 



Back to astrology: read the other day some ramble from a journo trying to prove that the Kooris are the oldest living race of 'astronomers.'  He's searched the legends etc for proof and came up with a constellation called The Emu.  That's the best he could manage apparently.  No, no one else has ever heard of it either.  Can't say I've heard any of their legends that proved they knew much about how the stars worked at all.  They must have used them to navigate the desert but that seems about it.  Even their legends and myths are more grounded than celestial.  Nice try for a grant though.



Strange they didn't give more thought to the sky as other primitive groups did but then they were living in harder country and had more pressing matters to think about around the campfire, like planning hunts to feed themselves, than stargazing.  God knows they already have/had the most complex and convoluted legends to account for nature on the planet, they sure didn't need to add astrology to it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

Warri: Beautiful country..I would love to visit there sometime, but guess I'll never make it that far anymore.  

Di: Does Bungle mean something translatable, like mountain or volcano?  Sounds like a good dog's name..Here Bungles, come Bungles, bad dog Bungles!  


Now back to our regular scheduled program: 

A quick informative tutorial of the constellations:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 22, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> The whole of the Zodiac is theoretically visible from the northern and southern hemispheres but only the brightest stars can be see with the naked eye. I used to be able to pick out Leo, Scorpio, Virgo, Taurus and  Gemini but Aquarius and Cancer, for example were just about invisible. Orion, Centaurus and Corvus are easily spotted as is the Southern Cross.
> 
> Most of my star gazing was done in Summer and early Autumn.



This is so embarrassing!  My father was a career Naval Aviator and tried teaching to navigate by the stars.  I still can't tell one from the other . . . except, maybe the sun...!  I think it was the pressure.  Anyone familiar with The Great Santini?  Then, you might understand...


----------

